# Italian Bread



## Shirley Boberg (Jun 15, 2006)

I usually make loaves of italian and have never made hoagie sized. I use the old world biga method and steaming. I was thinking that I wanted to make hoagie loaves. Does anyone know if the temp would remain the same and the cook time? This recipe uses two temps one for about 30 minutes and then a lower temp for another 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Chausiubao (Jun 27, 2006)

r ur loaves bigger then the hoagies? If the size is bigger it takes longer for the heat to penetrate the dough and stuff. If I had no information, I would just bake the loaves without glazing until they were golden brown on top, but thats very risky and inaccurate...


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 28, 2006)

Shirley,
I was hoping you would get more responses.  I'm not a very experienced baker and tend to be streaky.  I'll bake all my bread for several months, then not bake at all for months.
I know that a when a basic white bread loaf that bakes at 400 for 30 minutes is divided into 12 dinner rolls, the temp is increased to 425 and time decreases to 12 minutes.
I'm not knowledgeable enough to state what the time and temperature changes should be for your recipe.  Since your last post maybe you've found the answer.  I'd be very interested in hearing.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jun 28, 2006)

Shirley Boberg said:
			
		

> I usually make loaves of italian and have never made hoagie sized. I use the old world biga method and steaming. I was thinking that I wanted to make hoagie loaves. Does anyone know if the temp would remain the same and the cook time? This recipe uses two temps one for about 30 minutes and then a lower temp for another 30-40 minutes.


Without more specific info its hard to answer your question.

If you're saying that you're using your standard, tried 'n true, recipe for italian bread and just want smaller loaves (hoagies) then the answer would be to keep the temp the same but shorten the baking time.

But you also say that the recipe you use for italian bread takes *over an hour to bake*. I've never seen a recipe for italian bread that requires 1 hour baking time. When I bake french/italian bread, the max baking time is about 30 min. So I'm confused.


----------



## Shirley Boberg (Jun 28, 2006)

Loaves are much larger. There is no glazing. Temp plays a big part i am sure in the loaves, so maybe that is the answer. I guess I shall need to delve further.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Shirley Boberg (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, this is the recipe from http://www.italianfoodforever.com/iff/news.asp?id=154 This is the recipe that I love.


----------

